# bunch of wierd questions (fuel pump relay, mysterious device, manual tranny kickdown switch)



## 2trips (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay, I need help.
First issue: whatever tells my fuel pump relay to turn on is bad. I can drive the car if I remove the relay and push a wire into the relay box to give power to the fuel pump. I have the bentley but I'm too stupid to understand the wiring diagrams. Does anyone know what makes the fuel pump relay turn on? Where does that signal come from? (of course I remove the wire when not driving. the plus side is that it makes the car just about un-stealable.)
Second issue: Does anyone know what is the device depicted in these crappy cell-phone pictures? It is just sitting loose in my engine bay. One wire goes to ground (straight to the minus battery terminal actually) and I don't know where the other one goes.
































Third issue: My QSW has a manual tranny, but it also has a button under the gas pedal. Is this a kickdown switch, and does it mean my car was tranny swapped? (if it was i'm grateful. I tranny swapped an e30 before and I would hate to have to do it to a quantum syncro.


_Modified by 2trips at 4:48 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The fuel pump relay is bad then. Or you have a bad fuse box and or grounds. If it works with the jumper and you have not installed a new relay, buy a new relay. Change the fuel filter lately? 
The 2 wire sensor that you have, brass colour'd is the radiator after run thermo-sensor. It lives at the passenger side corner of the valve cover, on the stud. Very important to make sure it stays there and works! 
QSW can only have a manual gearbox.
The "button" is a stop for the gas pedal so it does not over tension the accelerator cable & destroy the pedal-arm bushing.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_The fuel pump relay is bad then. 

I have yet to see a ignition switch cause a fuel pump circuit to not work.


----------



## 2trips (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Thank you for the help.
My wife took it to a VW shop to try to get it working before I ever looked at it, and they replaced the fuel pump and the fuel pump relay, so I think (or hope) that the relay is good. I'm thinking of just wiring up a hidden fuel pump switch under the dash (with idiot light so I don't forget to turn it off). Does the fuel pump stay on all the time the ignition's on, or does the fuel pressure regulator cycle it on and off?
Once I get my garage set up I'll be able to really test it and find out exactly what's wrong, right now I just need to be able to drive for a couple of weeks.
So the relay gets it's signal straight from the ignition switch? Come to think of it, there's a 4-pin connector hanging under the dash not connected to anything. Maybe it's related.
"Bad fuse box or grounds" sounds like it probably applies to my car (the cruise control, radio and 4-way flashers don't work either, but I consider those to be "luxuries").
I swear, the engineers must have just got back from being on strike and still hated the company or something. "Hey Klaus have you finished working on the engine bay yet?"
"Yep. We're gonna mount the engine longitudinally on the passenger's side of the car and put the radiator on the other side."
"Awesome. That doesn't sound stupid at all. How about you Dieter, how's the engine management coming?"
"It's done! Mechanical fuel injection powered by vacuum logic."
"Brilliant. Take a break guys, you've earned it. I'm gonna go make sure the whole car can only be worked on with special VW tools that no one in the world has."


----------

